# Xtrail 04 2.2dci fuel filters?



## ekekrantz (May 14, 2017)

Okey so im wondering if the second fuel filter on a nissan xtrail has any special assignment since all workshops(including nissan sweden) ive contacted want 650euro for the piece alone. Or can i just buy a random fuel filter and place it there instead for a fraction of the price?
The fuel filter im talking about is the one behind the fuel tank under the car.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not aware there was a second fuel filter. Here is the section from the service manual -- diesels start at p15

https://ownersmanuals2.com/get/nissan-x-trail-2004-repair-manual-fuel-system-section-fl-38709

and here is a breakdown of the parts

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...twSn1wa3oNB1IKWA$&vid=2133&cid=7&uid=89327&q=

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...BwMAB0g0JQtwSn1wa3oNB1IKWA$&vid=2133&cid=7&q=

Here is the link for the complete service manual
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2004-4145


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

ekekrantz said:


> Okey so im wondering if the second fuel filter on a nissan xtrail has any special assignment since all workshops(including nissan sweden) ive contacted want 650euro for the piece alone.


There are a lot of listings on Ebay UK for Xtrail diesel fuel filters


----------



## ekekrantz (May 14, 2017)

May it be the Fuel transport pump? That is on the back of the fuel tank and looks like a little filter?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not saying its the case, but some garages have been known to take advantage of customers and replace fictional parts.
Can you be more exact in terms of where the part is and what they are calling it? What symptoms have you been getting? 650 euros is a very expensive part = $971 Cdn. Its hard to imagine any filter costing anywhere near that much. For example the fuel filter for yours costs approx 25 euros at PartSouq for the genuine Nissan part. What part is it exactly that you asked Nissan Sweden for? Do you have the part number?


----------



## ekekrantz (May 14, 2017)

have taken pics of it but cant put links on the forum yet since i have to few forum posts but im begining to suspect its the DIESEL EXTERNAL FUEL PUMP 17040-8H80A and that cost 6500 euro in sweden but can get it from uk at a third of that price. Got no probs with the car but that part is leaking so i cant get the car approved at the yearly checks, so not allowed to drive it until its fixed. Thinking if i can just put some kind of texture on it so i get through the controls , since im anyway thinking on buying a new xrail this summer.


----------

